# Turiscampo Bungalows



## daisyman1951 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi everyone, I have posted this elsewhere so apologies if you subscribe to multiple forums. I am looking for long let accomodation while I look around before buying a home in Western/Central Algarve.

Turiscampo has been suggested as cheap & cheerful, does anyone have any experience of this place? Does it die in low season? Is too far from Lagos/Lagoa without a car etc? Thank you


----------



## Galway (Aug 1, 2012)

The turiscampo is on the main N125 and has a bus stop right outside the gate with buses at
regular times going to Lagos
It is open all year and has bar and restaurant on site.
Would naturally be quieter in winter.
I don't know how much they charge for rental, but think it might be cheaper to rent an
apartment depending on time of year.


----------



## daisyman1951 (Jun 7, 2013)

*turiscampo*

Thanks for that, they would charge me less than 400 euros/month including linen, do you think I could do better than that?


----------

